

The Long Cryptocon - autocorrector
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/10/04/the-long-cryptocon/?_php=true&_type=blogs&module=BlogPost-Title&version=Blog%20Main&contentCollection=Opinion&action=Click&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body&_r=0

======
gwern
Lazy and embarrassing. One wonders what could ever convince Krugman he was
wrong.

